# IN/KY MNT Feb 2010



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Hey there just wondering if anybody was getting the bug back yet and wanted to get together and make some stuff. I'll offer my house up if we need a place. Hope we can all get together.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am there!!!Say the word


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey turtle, just let me know when. Have you talked to Rob? I know he'll be game, but I also know he's busy with his son's wrestling this time of year.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Not yet, just posted. Im sure he'll be down if we can work it out with his sports. I should be good any weekend. What kind of stuff you guys wanting to make?


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm game for just about anything, although I have been wanting to make a tombstone peeper..... You got any suggestions?


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Oh we could totally do that!! I already have one, but I know how to make it . I would love to make some latex hands, or heads, a beloved tombstone project or LED spots or rocking chair wiper motor prop.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Whats up guys. I havent been on at all. Thanks for the link Erin. We are really busy with wrestling untill the middle of February and after that it would all depend on how the wife feels. She should being ready to drop this baby by then. Its not due until March but they say she will be early. He will start back up March 14th until Derby Day. You all set a date and project and I will do everything I can to be there and if not have fun. My input is I want to make every single one Turtle mentioned and I already have the peeper. My .02


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Okay well should we shoot for the end of February? Like the 27th or 28th??


----------



## Dr. TerrorEyes (Jul 16, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> Oh we could totally do that!! I already have one, but I know how to make it . I would love to make some latex hands, or heads, a beloved tombstone project or LED spots or rocking chair wiper motor prop.


Hi Turt,

FYI, my version of Beloved. 

-Doc


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Dr. TerrorEyes said:


> Hi Turt,
> 
> FYI, my version of Beloved.
> 
> -Doc


That thing is awesome


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Turtle, the 27th would be fine with me if it works for everyone else.
So, is it going to be at your place? I'll bring food, drinks, whatever you need.......


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I will bring my famous queso!!!! And any supplies and drinks too


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Sure the 27th is good for me and we can have it at my house no problem. How bout we each provide a dish of either a main, side or desert and bring your own drink?


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Okay what are we actually making??? I loved the beloved project, but Im wondering about the cold for setting the monster mud. We can leave it in my garage without a problem adn work on them next month. Or we can start with something smaller for our first meeting. Or hell we can do the rocking chair project that was cool.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

It looks like I shoud be available for the 27th. Im not 100% yet but should be. Keep me posted on the project you all are planning.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys! Im in Ky too, Erin sent me the link. I am a maybe. I am in the middle of planning my wedding and it is taking up a lot of my free time. But I am hoping to at least come by (if it isn't too far from me) just to say hi to everyone even if I don't get to build anything that day.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

This thread has kind of died. Is there any intrest still?


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Absolutely!!!!!! I'm not sure what everyone wants to work on, I'd still like to make a peeper. If we all want to work on the same thing I'm game for just about anything, or we can all do our own thing. I really don't care, I would just like to see everybody get together....... Turtle, I can bring a big ol' pot of chili if that's cool....... Rob, call me if you get a chance bro.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I am still interested!


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Hey Im down for it if you guys are. What are we making??


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

turtle2778 said:


> Hey Im down for it if you guys are. What are we making??


I'm making chili!  As far as a prop goes, that's what I want to know. I'm dead in the water on this..............  Someone make up my mind please.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

How about a cannon for my yard display


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

Don't Know if this is still going to happen or not, I haven't heard from anyone. My Daughter had a volleyball tournament cancelled last weekend and it has been rescheduled for the weekend of the 27th, so I'm out either way...  Maybe next time guys.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Okay guys, it looks like this isnt going to happen. Im sooo sorry. Ive just got too much going on right now. Lets try when it gets a bit warmer. Sorry guys.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

No way. I missed the car show this weekend so I was pumped about this. Anybody thinking about March?


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Rob I'll be interested in March also. Im really sorry about bailing on you guys for Feb. Things just got tooooo busy and I couldnt get the garage in order while it was so cold. Then the one weekend we have that its warm I had to work  Just let me know if you guys want to try again and I'll still host it. I changed my schedule at work so I dont do weekends anymore so most of them are pretty good for me. We STILL needed a project to work on. I dont have a huge list of stuff for 2010 Im just trying to refine what I already have. I have to rebuild that damn shiatzu zombie in the casket because it burnt out on Halloween. GRRRRRR!! And I need to rework my leering prop with either a taller tombstone or shorter peeper. Not sure which, maybe you guys can help me on that one. I also definately want to do that beloved tombstone and I really like i cant remember who it was on here, but he had a skeleton version. Thats how I had planned to do it cuz my husband said, why would she still have skin if she waited forever for him. Which he always does to me and them im like ummmm yeah i guess it needs to be realistic LOL, cuz sooo many people have skeletons and ghosts in their yards  I do really want to work with latex, but they wont sell it until it gets a bit warmer to ship, probably like the end of april from my understanding. Because I would really like to make my own hands and possibly heads for this season. Im planning on trying some more animations for things but again that all depends on money and time. Okay I've rambled enough. Lets seriously suggest a project or projects and then go from there on days.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Okay any interest?


----------

